# Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for?



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

Took delivery on my EOS last week and it is above expectation in all aspects. We have had torrential rains last week, and it is absolutely leak and condensation free. Automatic wipers work excellent. 
It has developed a little rattle in the back though, do not know where it comes from, but i will receive a free bottle of Krytox from the dealer soon, and will treat everyting as per Michael's recent post.
Overall, super car!
What wonders me is the two small, faint red lights that are besides the inner light switches, which on their turn are located near the inside rear view mirror. They are almost not visible, but point downwards and illuminate the DSG stick in a nearly romantic







way at night time....anybody know where these are meant for?
chris


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (chris2.0tdsg)*

The use of red or orange interior lighting has been used by upmarket car designers to soften the interior ambiance by bathing parts of the interior in this subtle glow for a classier look.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (sydeos)*

Thanks Sydeos, so that's it - greetings to Down Under.
chris


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

with a manual transmission, its also helpful to "see" what gear your in...if you should ever forget...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (sydeos)*

They are also there so at night, non-convertible owners can see that you do have one (provided your top is down)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (owr084)*

I noticed those 2 small amber colored LEDs in the overhead console when I first saw an Eos and thought they only came on when you opened the door. Are they constantly on in conjunction with the headlights at night too?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Yes they are constantly on at night with the headlights. They are ambient interior lighting, kind of like the B5 Passat W8 overhead console has always had. Its ambient lighting to make seeing your controls easier -- its a very nice feature!


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

I use them if I ever need to read something on a sheet of paper and I don't feel like turning on the proper lights.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

They are powerful lasers that can be used to light cigarettes, but you have to have a steady hand as it may take a while before they ignite.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

I think that the first to use that was BMW (not cigarette lighter, just the red led lightning down the gear stick)


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Where are the small red lights near rear view mirror for? (chris2.0tdsg)*

Hi Chris, so tell us a bit more of your great ABT Samoa !!! Share some pictures please !!!!
What about the ABT ? Is it done yet ?
thx
bougy


----------

